# Easyboots & Renegades



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

People using easyboots simply dont know any better. Renegades are a far superior design they just havent been around very long. In my experience, easy boots are a royal pain to put on, many people carry a rubber mallet, the trim and fit is very critical, especially with a zero adjustment shoe like the glove. Renegades are simple to put on and stay on, fit isnt super critical either. Get a frest trim with a basic chamfered edge, ALA the mustang role measure and order.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

^^ How well do Renegades stay on in rough conditions? (Mud, creek crossings, galloping, rocks, etc.)


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> People using easyboots simply dont know any better. Renegades are a far superior design they just havent been around very long. In my experience, easy boots are a royal pain to put on, many people carry a rubber mallet, the trim and fit is very critical, especially with a zero adjustment shoe like the glove. Renegades are simple to put on and stay on, fit isnt super critical either. Get a frest trim with a basic chamfered edge, ALA the mustang role measure and order.


People using Renegades simply dont know any better. Easyboots are a far superior design as they are a much better fit for the horse, but that makes them a little trickier to get on and off. In my experience, easy boots are a royal pain to put on until you figure it out, many people carry a rubber mallet, the trim and fit is very critical, especially with a zero adjustment shoe like the glove. That's what makes them stick on and fit so well. Renegades are simple to put on and stay on, fit isn't super critical either, though they fall off and slip a lot more. Oftentimes, I've had people remove Renegades in bad weather and muddy conditions because their horse was having trouble and would have lost boots, while my Easyboots were snug and working perfectly for the entire ride. In addition, the contraptions to hold Renegades can break, as I've seen happen on many occasions.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I haven't used the Renegades. I have used the Easy Boot Gloves and they are pretty darn terrific. Have saved several rides. They have come off a few times on my horse but actually wasn't in deep mud - while they came off of his hoof, they didn't come off of his ankle so I never lost one. My boy always stands like a sweetheart when it has come off. I don't have a problem getting them on - no rubber mallet. I put it on his hoof, tap it with my hand and let him set his foot down. He may have to take a step to actually get it set in place but so what? It fits him quiet nicely. Love them.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

QOS said:


> I haven't used the Renegades. I have used the Easy Boot Gloves and they are pretty darn terrific. Have saved several rides. They have come off a few times on my horse but actually wasn't in deep mud - while they came off of his hoof, they didn't come off of his ankle so I never lost one. My boy always stands like a sweetheart when it has come off. I don't have a problem getting them on - no rubber mallet. I put it on his hoof, tap it with my hand and let him set his foot down. He may have to take a step to actually get it set in place but so what? It fits him quiet nicely. Love them.


The first time I ever used my gloves, I wasn't quite sure how to put them on correctly. That's the only time one has ever come off, and it was in the mud, but it the gaiter stayed strapped on so I didn't lose it.

Keep a thing of athletic tape handy, like the Johnson and Johnson kind. If you're worried about a boot coming off (or you just want to be extra secure), wrap the horse's hoof around the bulb and over the front of the hoof a few times. You'll want to get 2-3 inches covered on the front of the hoof positioned so that, with the boot on, the tape comes a little above the top edge of the boot. The ridges on the inside of the boot will have friction as well as making the diameter of the hoof just a little bigger and it'll hold your boot on really well. Just a warning, though - you may need a screw driver to pop them off when you're done because this holds REALLY well! I don't do it every ride, but it's never failed me at the worst ones. Then again, since I learned how to put my boots on properly, they've never failed me anyway.

Another tip with the easy boots is to actually put them on the night _before_. Put the boot on like you normally would, then put the gaiter on so it's just a little loose. In the morning, undo your gaiter, brush off anything that got stuck in there overnight, and then strap them on tight and you're ready to go! Make sure you take the Gloves off after the ride and clean them off, and don't put a wet one back on. If you're using glue-ons, you don't even have to worry about the gaiter and can leave your boots on the whole multi-day ride.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

By the way, if you do choose Easyboots, make sure to get a good rasp and talk to your ferrier about where to rasp and where not to. It took one 5-minue explanation and I've been doing well ever since. I don't do my actual trimming, I just rasp once a week to keep my Easyboots fitting like they should. I've also found this has helped me become much more familiar with my horse's hoof needs and I feel much more informed and responsible for my horse's well-being. Then again, you could also purchase two sets of boots, which you may very well end up doing anyway since horse's feet change with the seasons.

This all sounds like a lot of work, I'm sure, but the fact that I'm still sticking to my EasyBoot Gloves should say something about how great they truly are.

If you ever happen to run across Dave Rabe (he's an Easyboot rep) at a ride, be sure to ask him about Easyboots and make up some sort of boot issue to repair just so you can hang out in his trailer and look at his decades of endurance pictures, all in shorts and oftentimes shirtless


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

jillybean19 said:


> By the way, if you do choose Easyboots, make sure to get a good rasp and talk to your ferrier about where to rasp and where not to. It took one 5-minue explanation and I've been doing well ever since. I don't do my actual trimming, I just rasp once a week to keep my Easyboots fitting like they should. I've also found this has helped me become much more familiar with my horse's hoof needs and I feel much more informed and responsible for my horse's well-being. Then again, you could also purchase two sets of boots, which you may very well end up doing anyway since horse's feet change with the seasons.
> 
> This all sounds like a lot of work, I'm sure, but the fact that I'm still sticking to my EasyBoot Gloves should say something about how great they truly are.
> 
> If you ever happen to run across Dave Rabe (he's an Easyboot rep) at a ride, be sure to ask him about Easyboots and make up some sort of boot issue to repair just so you can hang out in his trailer and look at his decades of endurance pictures, all in shorts and oftentimes shirtless


Jillybean19--I am from Vermont, but when I was out in Utah I actually got to meet Dave Rabe multiple times! Always in his jean shorty shorts and white tank top :wink: Small world huh?!? I interned with Dian Woodward & Christoph Schork for a couple of months out in Moab so that's where I began familiar with the easyboots. Christoph is also an easyboot rep. so he taught me a lot about proper fit, trimming, and glue ons. I trim & rasp my own horses here in VT so the easyboots may be a good option for me. I'm sure if Christoph knew I am considering the Renegades he'd smack me over the head a couple times  The only reason I am weary about buying easyboots is the fact that I know they do come off every now and then. Even when riding Christoph's horses the gloves came off A LOT, and even the gaters ripped off. Now I'm not sure if other factors came into play (galloping on tricky terrain, water in the boot, improper fit due to time restrictions). I know they competed with the glue ons all the time, but I'm not sure I'm advanced enough to glue my own yet. It's a pretty serious process and the hooves have to be dry, dry, dry....something we rarely see up here in the NEK. Anyways, I'm basically trying to convince myself that the easyboots will work for me, but I know that if I end up loosing boots all the time it will make me very upset. Plus my mare has really round hooves that don't seem to fit the easyboot fitting guidelines. Many have suggested that with feet that are equally wide and long, the renegades might fit her better. Thanks for all the great suggestions!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Pretty much, Easyboots come in two sizes for my horse, cant get em on, and wont stay on.
Renegades even a size too big ,meant for another horse worked fine and got me back the 6 miles back to the trailer. I canter, rack, and flatwalk in renegades in mud, sand gravel across creaks without issue. I only used easy boots a couple time., ROYAL pain in the butt compared to renegades.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Joe, thanks for taking my tonge-in-cheek sense of humor lightly  You make an excellent point - Easyboots _don't_ work for _your_ horse. I think the best thing to take away from that is that each horse's feet are different. Honestly, since the endurance world is pretty split down the middle between both types of boots (though, in my area, I believe Easyboots are more popular), it show's they're both good. I know people who stick to their Easyboots despite them being "tougher" absolutely love them. The main reason I hear people like the Renegades is because they're easier and more convenient, but I have a hard time justifying that as a reason to pick a boot. However, I'm likely blinded by the fact that I put a lot of effort and pride into making my Easyboots fit and have never had a problem. I guess the saying goes, if it's not broken, don't fix it!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

EnduranceLover6 said:


> Jillybean19--I am from Vermont, but when I was out in Utah I actually got to meet Dave Rabe multiple times! Always in his jean shorty shorts and white tank top :wink: Small world huh?!? I interned with Dian Woodward & Christoph Schork for a couple of months out in Moab so that's where I began familiar with the easyboots. Christoph is also an easyboot rep. so he taught me a lot about proper fit, trimming, and glue ons. I trim & rasp my own horses here in VT so the easyboots may be a good option for me. I'm sure if Christoph knew I am considering the Renegades he'd smack me over the head a couple times  The only reason I am weary about buying easyboots is the fact that I know they do come off every now and then. Even when riding Christoph's horses the gloves came off A LOT, and even the gaters ripped off. Now I'm not sure if other factors came into play (galloping on tricky terrain, water in the boot, improper fit due to time restrictions). I know they competed with the glue ons all the time, but I'm not sure I'm advanced enough to glue my own yet. It's a pretty serious process and the hooves have to be dry, dry, dry....something we rarely see up here in the NEK. Anyways, I'm basically trying to convince myself that the easyboots will work for me, but I know that if I end up loosing boots all the time it will make me very upset. Plus my mare has really round hooves that don't seem to fit the easyboot fitting guidelines. Many have suggested that with feet that are equally wide and long, the renegades might fit her better. Thanks for all the great suggestions!


As for your horse's hooves, that might be a reason for the renegades. Like Joe said, some horse's fee just aren't the right shape for Easyboots since they do have to fit just right. Have you looked into the wides, though? That might help...

You've been in the company of some very well known endurance riders! Of course, they're also quite the opposite. They participate and ride for very different reasons, and so their horses are ridden differently - one for miles and the other for placings. They'll both swear by Easyboots, though. That in itself should say something. Though, I think the style of riding would explain why certain boots come off.

I'm going to go into a little more (biased) detail, but since we're talking about specific riders here, I'm going to PM you. The endurance world _is_ a small one, you know.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't know about the gloves, but I've got both easyboot Epics and Renegades. I've got 500+ miles on the Epics and around 180 on the Renegades.

I've had the Epics come off twice, both times at a gallop, and one time the gaiter got trashed.....In the 500 miles I've replaced the cables on the Epics which is easy to do and the cable can be bought at a hardware store. This is an advantage to the cable system used on the Renegades as this cable has to come from the manufacturer.

I haven't had a Renegade come off yet, but did replace one of the straps on it not long ago.

You won't go wrong with either, and both are very good boots.

I like the Renegades just a bit better, but only because they're a little easier to get on and off and clean up a little easier.

Frankly, the choice is personal preference IMO.....The gloves don't look as secure as the Epics to me.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> In the 500 miles I've replaced the cables on the Epics which is easy to do and the cable can be bought at a hardware store. This is an advantage to the cable system used on the Renegades as this cable has to come from the manufacturer.
> 
> I haven't had a Renegade come off yet, but did replace one of the straps on it not long ago.


How easy is it to replace the cable on the Epics compared to Renegades? A friend of mine was testing out the Renegades and the cable broke before she even got out of camp to ride, and she spent the entire afternoon trying to fix it. Eventually, she just gave up and later returned the boots to get Gloves.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

"I put a lot of effort and pride into making my Easyboots fit" combined with the frequent reccommendations to hunt down a dealer or boot rep to get em on.

kinda proves the point I was making. Personally I use nail on shoes. they have worked for a couple thousand years. I use boots for a spare tire or on a horse that doesnt get rode much. Somethign I can put on, without a hammer, or a super precise trim, or finding the guy in daisy dukes. But if that suits you thats fine, lots of riders are happy with EB gloves and glue ons.


----------



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

I should have some decent input shortly because, wait for it..... I ORDERED MY RENEGADES TODAY!!! Lol I'm insanely excited and can't wait to try them! I only went with fronts for now. Both size 1 with 3/8 cutback in black. I sent pictures to Kirt the owner and he recommended the sizing. The only thing I anticipate being a possible issue is my own learning curve. I plan on asking my farrier to show me how to do maintenance rasping to keep his sizing between trims. Other than that I really think they're going to be perfect! Like I said, I'm overly excited


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> "I put a lot of effort and pride into making my Easyboots fit" combined with the frequent reccommendations to hunt down a dealer or boot rep to get em on.
> 
> kinda proves the point I was making. Personally I use nail on shoes. they have worked for a couple thousand years. I use boots for a spare tire or on a horse that doesnt get rode much. Somethign I can put on, without a hammer, or a super precise trim, or finding the guy in daisy dukes. But if that suits you thats fine, lots of riders are happy with EB gloves and glue ons.


I think you misinterpreted that. I do recommend you get someone familiar with fitting them (in my case, my farrier) to give you an introduction to getting them on, off, and how to use them as well as doing your fitting for the first time. From there, you should be set to go on your own. Once I've had a horse get a proper barefoot trim and then fitted with his boots, I take pride in taking responsibility for rasping and caring for his feet to make sure they're comfortable and fitting correctly.

Like you were making a point earlier, sometimes the oldest used things aren't always the best. I prefer boots to shoes because it's still possible for a rock to hit the frog and a horse to come up stone bruised with a shoe. At the speeds we're going, I like to have the entire hoof protected and keep piece of mind. IF you are carrying boots in order to replace a shoe, I do recommend using the Renegades for a few reasons. First, you will probably not be keeping your horse's feet in shape for boots, so the gloves will likely not work for you. They probably won't fit correctly since you haven't been intending for your horse to wear them, and there's no way to adjust them. However, for someone who's using them as their primary means of hoof protection and so are planning on putting the boots on and can make sure their boots fit properly, then the gloves are better and I believe they work better over the distances and terrain we cover. In the case of rough terrain that should only be walked, such as deep backcountry trails, Shoes are better than boots because they can take the beating. But in endurance, our trails are marked out in a way so that you can cover the majority with speed and good footing, so boots are a good fit.

Plus, for me, the boots are going to be cheapest since I only boot at rides and my normal conditioning rides don't require hoof protection. I also don't risk loosing or wearing down a shoe and don't have to pay the farrier prices. Boots should last 300-500 miles. At the rate I'm riding, I'll have this same set of boots for another year or two. Much cheaper than managing shoes all year.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I have used both Easyboots and Renegades extensively. Each has pros and cons.

I find the Easyboots more difficult to put on (as you say, they often require pre-ride rasping). The Renegades are on in seconds. Even though the Renegades don't have to fit exactly, they still need to fit fairly well if you are going to be doing fast riding.

A benefit to Renegades is that if they do come off, in my experience they have remained intact. And are back on in seconds. In my experience when Easyboots come off the gaiters are shredded.

Probably if someone had difficulty replacing a Renegade cable, they did not have the small tool available that comes with the boot. Renegade cables are far simpler to replace than Easyboot cables, which require contorting your fingers into unimaginable positions.

In my experience, Renegades wear out a tad faster than Easyboots.

I have had many issues with Easyboots rubbing in the gaiter area, and not had any rubbing issues with Renegades.

I have had no success keeping Easyboots on back hooves at fast gallops. I have had rare issues with Renegades coming off back hooves at fast gallops. The Renegades' flashy colors make them easier to spot if they do come off, while Easyboots can be spray painted but do not come in flashy colors. Some Easyboots, alas, will never be found again.

If your horse has any issues with interfering or clipping a hoof at fast speeds, forget Easyboots. The gaiters will not keep them on.

Both types of boots have good traction and will stay on through all kinds of gnarly terrain, when fitted properly. 

In general, if I ride heavily in Renegades, a boot will come off twice a year. In general, if I ride heavily in Easyboots, a boot will come off twice a month.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

jillybean19 said:


> How easy is it to replace the cable on the Epics compared to Renegades? A friend of mine was testing out the Renegades and the cable broke before she even got out of camp to ride, and she spent the entire afternoon trying to fix it. Eventually, she just gave up and later returned the boots to get Gloves.


I haven't had a cable brake on the Renegades so I've never replaced one. I suggest ordering spare parts for either boot, and I keep cables, straps, screws, etc in our trailer. I also keep chicago screws, buckles, clips, curb chains etc in the trailer too.

As far as replacing cables on the Epics, no special cable or special tools required. There's a video on the Easy boot website, and the only thing required is a screwdriver and a pair of side cutters......I just cut the cable, lay it out and cut a new cable the same length. I hit the compression fitting with a hammer.......

I think the Renegades are easy to replace too, but you can't buy the cable at the hardware store.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't know how many miles I have on my Easy Boot Gloves because I don't use them all the time. Just when it is rocky because Biscuit is tenderfooted and probably always will be. 

This is a great thread - and will be good for reference. I bought EBG because they were a little less than Renegades but had they not worked for me I would have bought the Renegades in a heartbeat. (I do my own rasping so never have trouble having them fit and they are easy for me to get on The Biscuit and get them off)


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

gottatrot said:


> I have used both Easyboots and Renegades extensively. Each has pros and cons.
> 
> I find the Easyboots more difficult to put on (as you say, they often require pre-ride rasping). The Renegades are on in seconds. Even though the Renegades don't have to fit exactly, they still need to fit fairly well if you are going to be doing fast riding.
> 
> ...


From this, it sounds like you would definitely favor the Renegades? Would you ever recommend the Easy boots over Renegades and why?


----------

